# How to sell screen printed transfers over direct screenprinting



## hfdover (Sep 2, 2007)

How is the best way to explain screen printed transfers vs direct screen printing on shirts. I do not have screen printing equipment but I have used Transfer Express and others to print transfers with great success but I find myself explaining the process to my customers. Do you think it is necessary to explain the process or just give a quote for the printing and not worry about how I get it done. I know that screen printed transfer give "almost" the same look and feel as regular screen printing but with out having to have the equipment. Also can I compete price wise with the screen printers. Thanks

Henry


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't distinguish between the two. They are both screenprinted. 

If these are customers you are meeting face to face, show them examples of both methods.

I don't understand your question about competing. What do you mean? You can't compete on price, as your price to do a transfer will almost always be more expensive than someone going directly to a silkscreener.


----------



## hfdover (Sep 2, 2007)

I know the transfer will be higher, but how do you get the business if the prices are not competive. Won't they go with the screen printing if it is cheaper. I know my time is less to just heat press the design but the design could cost me 6.00 for 3 color for 50 so if I double it like transfer express recommends then the completed shirt would be about 16.00. Would this be higher than the screen printer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, the benefits of transfers don't include competitive pricing. 

If that is all customers are looking at, you will lose every time. 

One suggestion is to try to get better pricing on your transfers. Transfer Express is not known for their low prices. here are some other sources


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

hfdover said:


> I know the transfer will be higher, but how do you get the business if the prices are not competive. Won't they go with the screen printing if it is cheaper. I know my time is less to just heat press the design but the design could cost me 6.00 for 3 color for 50 so if I double it like transfer express recommends then the completed shirt would be about 16.00. Would this be higher than the screen printer.


Don't always assume that screenprinters are going to beat you out on pricing. Many screenprinters are very expensive and while their profit margin will be higher than yours they aren't necessarily cheaper. The very cheap screenprinters are usually inexperienced and the quality of your transfers will almost certainly be better than the quality of their printing.

You can get 50 three color transfer for around $150 from several vendors. Doubling your costs is not always a reliable pricing method. The reality is that you do have to be competitive with your pricing because you're not going to win with speed, and quality should be a draw. Ultimately you need to price shop your competition and find out the going rate in your area. 

I also do not differentiate between transfers and screenprinting. I started printing with screenprinting and have printed transfers myself; for most jobs there is no difference. If people ask, and most don't, I just tell them the design is screenprinted. I don't mind explaining my methods to someone who is interested but really I feel no obligation to do so. They are hiring me for my experience and I expect a certain amount of trust from my customers.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use the term indirect screen printing. I think the advantage to custom plastisol transfers over screen printing is one offs, or smaller qtys.
Mike


----------

